# 2008 Pinarello spy photo



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

View attachment 81141
It lighter than it looks.


----------



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Onda Fork*

I like the extended Onda Fork. Wow!!!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I won't be getting a Pinarello soon.


----------



## swimfan (May 30, 2007)

exelent photo-shot , & safety firsth . greate head protection.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

If you want real spy photos, go to this Austrian link:

http://radcenter.magix.net/


and then click the photo show at the left upper corner of the screen called "Pinarellopräsentation 2008"


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

The 2008 models are online.

http://www.pinarello.com/else/pinarello_2008.pdf

Pay attention, 10mb to download.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. There seems to be no more F3:13 or Galileo but I see the new FP series to take it's place. I wonder why the need for a F4:13 and a FP5? Love the Prince, I need a raise. Any idea when they may be the LBS; no mention of them on GITA.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Saw the Prince at a shop in Lake Oswego, Ore. Price tag was $11,999.99 how can that be?


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

> Price tag was $11,999.99 how can that be?


I think MSRP for the frame is 5,000 USD. Add about 2,800 for campy record then 2,600 for campy bora wheels. Another grand for saddle, tires, stem and bars. Plus a few hundred dollars for assembly and suddenly you are in the 12,000 range.


----------



## blastradius (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like they finally got the missing size in the F4:13, 48.5cm... that big jump from 51 to 46 in previous years meant going from horizontal top tube to sloping


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Prince Ltd. is in the house!*

Got mine last week! Sweet!:aureola:


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

dang, she purdy. The curvy fork and seatstays are odd


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, btw i swapped out the most compact cranks for a standard record 39/53 (t/a rings) and i'm also swapping the shamals for boras.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey rhauft, it's a shame that you got yourself such an ugly and underperforming bike. But since I'm such an altruistic type of guy, I'll take it off your hands.  

SWEET! That is my dream bike!


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

How does it ride? Have you ridden a Paris Carbon? If so, how does it compare?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

KennyG said:


> How does it ride? Have you ridden a Paris Carbon? If so, how does it compare?


It rides fantastic, stiff and very responsive. Sorry but I have not ridden a Paris to compare. My last Pinny was an 02 Opera. I can compare it to my 07 Orbea Orca/Record which I have 1000s of K's on and the 04 Orca that preceeded it. 1st impression of the Prince is that they ride very simaliarly in stiffness and feel. The weight is virtually the same with the same wheels. Sizing is very close between the 56 Prince & 57 Orca and I was able to duplicate the fit easily. The Orca is a Porsche and the Prince is a Ferrari.

Actual weights with Speedplay X pedals & 2 cages

57 cm Orca / Record / Zipp 404 = 14.5 lb.
56 cm Prince / Record / Bora Ultras = 14.7 lb.


----------



## My_Blue_Carbon_Fondriest (Aug 26, 2007)

*The Prince is well, A prince...*

We should ban rhauft from posting any more photos of his Prince.  I stared at his photos for 30 seconds, wiped the drool from my mouth , went straight to the garage and told my Fondriest " It's all over between us ". 
40 minutes later I apologised and we went for a 4 hour ride. However, secretly I was wishing it was that Prince. With some handy Enron accounting, I figured I could have that frame by March. I'll frame the Fondriest on the wall and tell her " I'll be right back ' every time I leave with the Pinny.:aureola:


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

rhauft said:


> It rides fantastic, stiff and very responsive. Sorry but I have not ridden a Paris to compare. My last Pinny was an 02 Opera. I can compare it to my 07 Orbea Orca/Record which I have 1000s of K's on and the 04 Orca that preceeded it. 1st impression of the Prince is that they ride very simaliarly in stiffness and feel. The weight is virtually the same with the same wheels. Sizing is very close between the 56 Prince & 57 Orca and I was able to duplicate the fit easily. The Orca is a Porsche and the Prince is a Ferrari.
> 
> Actual weights with Speedplay X pedals & 2 cages
> 
> ...


How does it compare to you '02 Opera? It's lighter, but how is the road feel and hndling?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

My_Blue_Carbon_Fondriest said:


> We should ban rhauft from posting any more photos of his Prince.  I stared at his photos for 30 seconds, wiped the drool from my mouth , went straight to the garage and told my Fondriest " It's all over between us ".
> 40 minutes later I apologised and we went for a 4 hour ride. However, secretly I was wishing it was that Prince. With some handy Enron accounting, I figured I could have that frame by March. I'll frame the Fondriest on the wall and tell her " I'll be right back ' every time I leave with the Pinny.:aureola:


I feel your pain Blue. My 07 Orca is not at all pleased with its new stablemate. Even though I have explained to her over and over again that she can never be replaced, merely complimented:wink: 
As for your creative accounting; you wouldn't believe what I had to do to justify the new Pinny to my wife and I. I had to sell my beloved custom Serotta Legend ti:cryin: my trusted old OCLV and am currently selling my vintage Cinelli Supercorsa:cryin: All for the sake of my pretty new Prince.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

OperaLover said:


> How does it compare to you '02 Opera? It's lighter, but how is the road feel and hndling?


My Opera was a very special bike. I wish I could find a pic of it to post. It had a custom paint job that I ordered when I was visiting the Pinarello factory in Treviso back in 2001 during the Giro d'Italia that year. I sat down with Fausto Pinarello himself and we designed the graphics together. Green, white & red (viva italia!). It was the funnest bike purchace I've ever experienced! It took them 9 months to get it finished and shipped it to me here in Cali. Worth every minute of the wait as the bike rode beautifully. Having said that, comparing the 01 Opera with steel/carbon fork & stays to the 08 Carbon monocoque Prince is apples to oranges. The Opera was a special bike, but the Prince is in another league. Like compaing a 1973 Porsche 911RS to a 2008 CarreraGT, a vintage Ducati 916R to an 08 1098R, a F-86 Sabre to a F-22 Raptor... Magnificant machines all but impossible to compare.


----------



## thelivo (May 14, 2007)

Gulp..... just pulled the trigger on an FP5 - in the naked colour scheme with black fulcrum 1's.
Experiencing some minor buyers remorse now but i know that will disappear when i get it!!!!


----------



## Banningsbikes (Sep 5, 2007)

"How does it ride? Have you ridden a Paris Carbon? If so, how does it compare?"

I have ridden both. The Paris is a more laid back geometry and a little slower in the response. The Prince is a noticably more responsive in sprints and a little quicker through tight decents with about the same verticle feel. 

I think a couple of us who have ridden them feel they are like the best girlfreind/boyfriend. You can talk too it and tweak it all you want and it stay's mild mannered and sexy!


----------

